# [SOLVED] Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252



## Korpio (May 6, 2010)

I reinstalled my Windows XP to a laptop ENOTE VA252, (Everex StepNote Series) but I cant find the Audio, Wireless LAN, Modem and VGA drivers

How can I find the drivers???

I attach the Report from the Device Manager (Device Intance ID) from each device


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Hi and welcome to TSF 
ethernet http://cr.am/framed.php?url=http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp&ref=driverguide
audio http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/vinyl_v700b.zip
video http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/cn896_winxp_20-10-02a.zip
modem http://www.conexant.com/support/files/HSFhda_WinXP.zip


----------



## Korpio (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*



joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> ethernet http://cr.am/framed.php?url=http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp&ref=driverguide
> audio http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/vinyl_v700b.zip
> video http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/cn896_winxp_20-10-02a.zip
> modem http://www.conexant.com/support/files/HSFhda_WinXP.zip


Hi man,

Thanks a lot for the help... the video and the modem worked... it realy did help me, but the AUDIO driver wasnt the one for the laptop, and the ethernet give me a lot of options but non work, is aparently to update a firmwall, how can I discover which is the one I need??


----------



## Korpio (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

I already found the AUDIO driver, I just missing the Ethernet driver


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Hello,

Processor - VIA C7-M Processor 754 / 1.5 GHz 
Memory - 256MB DDR2 PC-4200 533 
Video - Controller Embedded in VIA VN896 chipset 
Audio - HD AUDIO 1708 vt8237
Ethernet - LAN 10Base-T/Base-TX Ethernet ( VIA Rhine II )
Wireless - WiFi 802.11 b/g 


Go here for HD Audio driver:
http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

Put in this information:
AUDIO
Microsoft Windows
XP Windows
Audio
VIA HD Audio Codec VT1708 with VT8237A/VT8251/CX700(M)

ETHERNET
Microsoft Windows
XP Windows
Ethernet (networking/LAN/WLAN)
VT6107 Fast ethernet controller (Rhine and Rhine II)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Thanks Riskyone101


----------



## Korpio (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Hi dudes!

I tryed using the info displayed here and the wireless didnt work... The video and all other devices are working fine now. But the wireless doesnt 

The ethernet with wire works but the wireless doesnt... I try using all the drivers from the LAN option and none worked, probably I did something wrong


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Wireless (PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A&SUBSYS_2052168C) is an Atheros AR5005G wireless card. The driver can be found here:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5005G&system=1

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Yes BCCOMP, your right on it! for the wireless, Thank You i missed that driver I meant to post it.


----------



## Korpio (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Hi, i didnt had time to test the driver information till now and it WORKS!

Finaly I have the complet set of drivers, thanks to all for your help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Looking for drivers for a ENote VA252*

Glad to hear you are up and runningray:.
Hopefully you backed up these drivers to CD so you have them in the future.

Bill:grin:


----------

